# *grrrrrr* SAMBA probs!



## WilliWurst (24. Mai 2002)

Ich verstehe diesen ****** samba server nicht!
Ich configuriere hin und her aber 2 probleme bleiben:

[Ich nutze SuSE 8.0]

1.
In der Windows Netzwerkumgebung sieht man ihn zwar aber wenn man ihn doppelklickt bekommt man nur ne fehlermeldung... mit IP eingabe (in meinem fall dann \\192.168.100.1\) geht es dann aber (ich glaube das hat was mit WINS zu tun oder so...?!?)

2.
Ich habe auf den ordnern die ich freigebe keine Schreibrechte, egal was ich auch versuche... writeable = Yes, read only = No .... nix geht!

hier meine smb.conf:

#
# /etc/samba/smb.conf ist the main samba configuration file. Cf. the
# manual page of smb.conf and the included documantation in
# /usr/share/doc/packages/samba in order to understand the options
# listed here and many more features.
#
# Lines in this example which starts with ; and # are ignored comment
# ones. # indicates a comment and ; a deactivated example line.
#
# We suggest to use the command 'testparm' after any changes you made.
#
# Copyright (c) 1999 - 2001 SuSE GmbH Nuernberg, Germany.
#
# Please send bugfixes or comments to feedback@suse.de.
#
[global]
	workgroup = LAN
	os level = 2

	security = Server
	encrypt passwords = Yes
	guest account = Nobody
	map to guest = Bad User
# This tells samba to use the file smbusers for user mapping.
;	username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

# This tells samba to write log files per machine.
;	log file = /var/log/samba/%m
# This sets an alternate log level. Default is 2.
;	log level = 3

# Uncomment the following, if you want to use an existing NT-Server to
# authenticate users, but don't forget that you also have to create them
# locally!
;	security = server
;	password server = 192.168.100.1

;	printing = LPRNG
;	printcap name = /etc/printcap
;	load printers = Yes

# These settings are a suggestion for a local network. Cf. section
# 'socket options' in the man page of smb.conf and socket(7).
	socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY 

# Uncomment this, if you want to integrate your server
# into an existing net e.g. with NT-WS to prevent nettraffic
;	local master = No   

# Please uncomment the following entry and replace the ip number and
# netmask with the values of your network interface configuration.
	interfaces = 192.168.100.1/255.255.255.0

# If you want Samba to act as a wins server, please set
# 'wins support' to yes.
	wins support = Yes

# If you want Samba to use an existing wins server, please uncomment the
# following line and replace the dummy with the wins server's ip number.
;	wins server = 192.168.1.1

# Set these two parameters to your DOS code page and appropriate UNIX
# character set. These values are for west European languages (Latin-9)
# UNIX character and MS-DOS Latin 1 code page.
	character set = ISO8859-15
	client code page = 850

# This is a simple measure against Nimba Worm. Cf. README.Win32-Viruses
	veto files = /*.eml/*.nws/riched20.dll/*.{*}/

# Do you wan't samba to act as a logon-server for your windows 95/98
# clients, so uncomment the following:
;	domain logons = no
;	domain master = no
# For a specific logon script per user
;	logon script = %U.bat
# For a specific logon script per machine
;	logon script = %m.bat

# Where to store the logon scripts.
;[netlogon]
;	comment = Network Logon Service
;	path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

# Where profiles of Windows 9x systems are stored.
# First example for a centralized place.
;	logon home = \\%L\profiles\%U
# Second example for a subdirectory of the users home.
;	logon home = \\%L\%U\profile
# Where profiles of Windows NT systems are stored.
;	logon path = \\%L\profiles\%U

# Extra share for profiles. Default is the home of the user.
;[profiles]
;	comment = Network Profiles Service
;	path = /var/lib/samba/profiles
;	browseable = No

[homes]
	comment = Home Directories
	read only = No
	create mask = 0750
	directory mask = 0750
	browseable = no

# The following share gives all users access to the Server's CD drive,
# assuming it is mounted under /media/cdrom. To enable this share,
# please remove the semicolons before the lines
[cdrom]
	comment = Linux CD-ROM
	path = /media/cdrom
	locking = No
	public = Yes
	browsable = Yes
	guest ok = Yes

[10 gig]
	comment = Linux Windows C
	path = /windows/c
	locking = No
	public = Yes
	browsable = Yes
	read only = No
	create mode = 0750
	create mask = 0750

[test]
	path = /
	comment = test
	browsable = Yes
	public = Yes
	writeable = Yes

;[printers]
;	comment = All Printers
;	path = /var/tmp
;	create mask = 0600
;	printable = Yes
;	browseable = No


Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen!

achja Ps hat jemand ne ahnung wie man in SAMBA ein share so einrichtet das man es in Windows als Netzlaufwerk verbinden kann?


Vieeeelen dank ihr profis


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Mai 2002)

Hi!

Die wichtigen Einstellungen für Schreibrechte liegen immernoch im Linux-System. Wenn hier ein Ordner keine Schreibrechte bekommt, dann ist die Einstellung von Samba so ziemlich nutzlos.

So wie ich das jetzt hier erkennen kann willst Du das ROOT Dir (*/*) zum schreiben freigeben. Das geht nicht, denn das ist das Systemverzeichnis von Linux.

Bei mir sieht das in etwa so aus:

```
[public]
path = /public
comment = Public Directory
writeable = yes
public = yes
browseable = yes
readable = yes
guest ok = yes
```
Das Verzeichnis an sich (/public) hat folgende Rechte:

```
drwxrwxrwx ........ /public
```
 was soviel heisst wie jeder hat vollen Zugriff darauf. Dies kannst Du mit 

```
chmod 777 /public
```
 erreichen.

Das erste Problem hat soweit ich mich entsinnen kann nichts mit dem WINS zu tun. Schalte ihn mal in Deinem Samba ab (wins support = no).
Die Fehlermeldung wäre ganz interessant zu wissen, kannst Du sie bitte mal posten?
Eine Vermutung habe ich allerdings:
Nachdem Du ja keine Rechte auf Deinem freigegebenen Verzeichnis hast und keine Rechte mit Deinem Windows-Rechner auf diesem Server, hast Du keine Möglichkeit darauf zuzugreifen.
Hierfür solltest Du noch einen Maschinenaccount und einen Benutzer der so heisst wie der Windows-Benutzer anlegen und Samba bekannt machen.
Dies geht folgend:

```
linux:/# useradd -g users -s /bin/false windows-rechner$
linux:/# smbpasswd -a -m windows-rechner$
Hier wurde jetzt der Maschinenacc. angelegt. Er hat den Namen des Windows-Rechners.

linux:/# useradd -g users -s /bin/false windows-benutzer
linux:/# smbpasswd -a windows-benutzer
linux:/# smbpasswd -e windows-benutzer
Hier wurde der Windows-Benutzer angelegt. Er trägt den Namen den der Windows-Benutzer hat (der, mit dem Du Dich anmeldest).
```
 Nachdem die Benutzer und Maschinen nun hinzugefügt und aktiviert wurden solltest Du auf diesen Rechner zugreifen können.

So, viel geschrieben, viel gesagt, jetzt musst Du's ausprobieren. Sollte funktionieren.

Sag mir bescheid wenn's geklappt hat.

Gruß digi


----------

